# Dreaming



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Norman*

Norman

Call me crazy but I think Norman was trying to let you know he is ok.
Maybe there is a Golden Ret. named Norma out there waiting for you to adopt her, or maybe you are supposed to get a girl Golden and name her Norma!

Have you looked on Petfinder?

http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...etriever&location=Harrisburg,+PA&distance=100


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I do believe that dreams are involuntary thoughts, but I also have experienced dreams that have told me things, or that have predicted future events.

I too think that Norman was telling that he is okay. It will be interesting to see if maybe a rescue pup finds you - already named "Norma".


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Dreams are a way for our brain to process information, especially during difficult times. I had so many dreams about Teddy after we lost him and they still come and go. But that is a pretty amazing dream. I definitely believe Norman played a little part in that =).


----------



## pwrstrk02 (Aug 11, 2010)

next time, can you come knock on my door. i would sure like to go see my big guy.


----------



## Mavericksparty88 (Feb 18, 2011)

I completely understand what you are talking about. I lost Sparty on Wednesday of this week and I have dreamed of him for the last to nights. Wednesday night I was so distraught that I could not fall asleep for hours. Before I finally did I prayed to God to please let me see him again in my dreams. When I passed out from exhaustion he was in my dreams. I was letting our Beagle Lady outside and Sparty walked over to me and I touched his nose with the palm of my hand like I was giving him a treat. I could feel the cool wetness of his nose. I also saw him walking around outside. Today I was at lunch with some friends at a Sports Bar. There were Tvs everywhere and some video monitors on the wall above the bar. At one point I looked at the monitors and they said "Today's Top Scores". Underneath the heading was the name Sparty. I felt my dreams and the monitor were signs.


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

What a wonderful dream! I hope you find your new dog soon, sounds like you were given the sign to start looking. If you see Duncan toss a tennis ball at him please?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

What a wonderful, wonderful dream. You are very blessed to have such a glimpse. Many of us have read the book When God Winks at You by SQuire Rushnell....you'd find it very interesting. There is a thread on here about it too if you do a search.


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

What a beautiful dream!! Cubbysan is right. I have also had dreams that predict the future and De Ja Vu moments because of dreams. I hope you realized that Norman was telling you he will see you again and that he misses you, but knows he will be with you shortly. While I am not a religious person per say I will say that in Heaven there isn't supposed to be any time. So what is a lifetime for us is only what seems like a matter of minutes for them. Smell invokes a lot of memories for me. I ususally dream in black and white with color every once in a while. BUT When I can smell, touch, taste, see in color, and hear those are the dreams that some how come back to me. I know it might sound crazy, but I've lived this. It is a blessing and a curse, because I don't always dream about the good stuff, but your dream was absolutely the good stuff!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm not exactly into dreams and stuff like that... but whether it means something or not, I think it is meant to give you comfort. 

With me... in my dreams my dogs are always here with me. I never dream about my Jacks. It's always my past guys, right down to the feel and smell of their fur and their sounds.


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

I'm with Pwrstrk02, please come and get me too. My Casey comes a lot into my dreams too. We lost her about 3 months ago. I know that I am happy when I wake up because I think I have been with her.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Norman*

I have been dreaming about my Smooch, too.


----------

